# The Mango Thread



## FatAndProud (Apr 23, 2007)

I was bored and started to color a coloring book...and I noticed a picture...

Well, since the MSPaint thread died or whatever....

Here is my Mango picture...Please post anything related to Mango and/or huge moustaches.

View attachment 18722


(under the picture it says, "Ha, ha! I DO cup my balls like this!")


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Nobody rocks the 70's porn 'stache like Mango. NOBODY.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 23, 2007)

'eyyyyyy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

First....... *ETA: damn second won't work.... poo! 

View attachment 2624_Wallaby.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 23, 2007)

lmao i can't wait til he sees this


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 23, 2007)

I was depressed until I stumbled upon this thread! Thanks for making my day - AnnMarie I loved yours especially


----------



## Cinda (Apr 23, 2007)

Omg Lee Horsley, how long ago was that, ha ha Carrie you rock.

Does anyone else think that Mango without a mustache would not a mango be?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 23, 2007)

I have two mangos in my fridge. Does that count?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Cinda said:


> Omg Lee Horsley, how long ago was that, ha ha Carrie you rock.
> 
> Does anyone else think that Mango without a mustache would not a mango be?



Hah! That's not Lee Horseley, it's Paul Rudd in "Anchorman", but I can absolutely see the resemblance, and I was alllll over Lee H. in the 80's. Matt Houston? :smitten:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 24, 2007)

. . . . . . 

View attachment GuitarPlayer70s.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 24, 2007)

And now the news.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 24, 2007)

walk the walk and talk the talk :batting: 

View attachment KeepOnStruttin.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2007)

That MSPaint thread was fun! Here's a moustache for you FatAndProud!


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2007)

*Luv the thread everyone! Keep the pics coming...

Go with the Mo!!  


And F&P.. this pic's just for you...


 * 

View attachment PinkFlowers.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

My contribution:

View attachment 7-63-15_mustache_y.jpg


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 24, 2007)

View attachment 18787


This isn't EXACTLY about Mango, but still it's pretty cool right?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 24, 2007)

You cannot have Mango!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Beatle 'staches:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

Jay, you'd best be repping me for this...

View attachment ron_jeremy.jpg


(If you don't know who this is - trust me, you're GLAD I just connected you to him).


----------



## Cinda (Apr 25, 2007)

How many fas wanna be Mango? Even Borat wants to be Mango.  

View attachment borat6_3_082.gif


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> (If you don't know who this is - trust me, you're GLAD I just connected you to him).


Dude, it's Ron Jeremy.

I think.

Anyway, musical mustaches:


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 25, 2007)

I see your Johnny Fever and raise you a James Young:




who has since shaven.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2007)

...



















and now.........my ultimate salute to you Mango

THE MANGO FAIRY


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jay, you'd best be repping me for this...
> 
> 
> (If you don't know who this is - trust me, you're GLAD I just connected you to him).



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BigBeautifulMe again.


BBMe,

It couldn't be a mo thread without that famous mo.

I can recognise the 'hairy hedgehog' from any era!

 *


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2007)

*Great pics everyone.

Keep 'em coming!


Here are afew of my personal heroes...*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this Mango thread.... hellz yeah.. 

View attachment cheech.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 25, 2007)

View attachment 18832

View attachment 18833


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mango's gonna take a Slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow Ri-hide !!!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2007)

I rule MS Paint..


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 25, 2007)

and I will raise BBWMe's Hedgehod with Johnny Wadd 

View attachment john_holmes_wadd_shrunk.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 25, 2007)

and I'm surprised no one has posted this one.... 

View attachment Horsley.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2007)

This is the most ridiculous thread I've ever hoid....


----------



## fatlane (Apr 25, 2007)

oh crap i think i got an 1870's moustache...


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Anyway, musical mustaches:



Damn you, Wagimawr!

I _KNOW_ I should recognize the one after Jim Croce, but it just isn't coming to me...HELP!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I see your Johnny Fever and raise you a James Young



I'll meet that, and bump it up a Wilford Brimley, just to keep it interesting...


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2007)

*Some more assorted mango paraphanelia...*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I'll meet that, and bump it up a Wilford Brimley, just to keep it interesting...



You just had to do it didn't you. You had to break out the Wilford Brimley picture.

Here's me around 1997, during my big mustache days. That's Wilford on the bottom.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2007)

This may be the greatest thread in the history of the internet, no exaggeration.

My contributions are Tony Orlando and a fine Tom of Finland specimen:


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This may be the greatest thread in the history of the internet, no exaggeration.
> 
> My contributions are Tony Orlando and a fine Tom of Finland specimen:



Is that a gun in his pants??? Or is he happy to see us?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Is that a gun in his pants??? Or is he happy to see us?


I didn't even notice that til you pointed it out. Is my girl membership being revoked now?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 26, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> You just had to do it didn't you. You had to break out the Wilford Brimley picture.
> 
> Here's me around 1997, during my big mustache days. That's Wilford on the bottom.



.Uncanny .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Is that a gun in his pants??? Or is he happy to see us?



He is happy to see Mango and FreeThinker and Daddy-Oh...he isn't even looking at the girls .


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> He is happy to see Mango and FreeThinker and Daddy-Oh...he isn't even looking at the girls .



*dies of sadness* this always happens to me...I convert them gay.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 26, 2007)

I think its a rice crispy treat.




FatAndProud said:


> Is that a gun in his pants??? Or is he happy to see us?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2007)

View attachment 170px-Gregnorton.jpg


View attachment allman_d.jpg


View attachment charlie_sw_freigestellt.jpg


View attachment connagher1.jpg


View attachment hewett.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2007)

How could I have forgotten? My first-ever mustached-man crush: 

View attachment riker-s4.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I didn't even notice that til you pointed it out. Is my girl membership being revoked now?



I'm embarrassed to say it was one of the first things I noticed about him- and that is unusual for me- I must be getting hard-up


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hard-up


Ah-HA. I GET it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok. This is Mean-Moustaches 











Presidential Moustaches!





















It must be a fat guy thing to have big moustaches?


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2007)

You know Mango I think some of the people around here are objectifying you and only appreciating you for a certain physical attribute that they find attractive This happens to me all the time Im not sure what thats all about but let it be known that I appreciate you for your mind (if you dont mind)

Here s a little assemblage of web crumbs for the cookie duster endowed amongst us

Mind over moustache
http://www.mustachesummer.com/
--------------------------------------

Moustache  by Sparks 

A lady gets a lotta things
She gets a 20 carat ring
She gets the alimony too
She gets to look good in the nude
But there's one place where they've been whipped
Between the nose and upper lip

M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
One hundred hairs make a man

I tried a handlebar design
My Fu Manchu was real fine
My Ronald Colman made 'em blink
My Pancho Villa made 'em think
But when I trimmed 'em real small
My Jewish friends would never call

M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
One hundred hairs make a man

They call me sir, and that ain't bad
Sometimes they think that I'm my Dad
And women flirt and you can bet
They like that tickle that they get
The only time I feel bad
Is when the guess the lunch I've had

M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
M-M-M-M-M-M Moustache
One hundred hairs make a man


fa_man_stan


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 26, 2007)

Just in time for Cinco de Mango. 

View attachment zapata.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This may be the greatest thread in the history of the internet, no exaggeration.



I'll 2nd that. Here is a link with WAY too many pictures to copy. Enjoy.

http://www.worldbeardchampionships.com/Gallery/gallery.html


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2007)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to daddyoh70 again.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2007)

*Afew more notables...*



















*And one of my own personal creations...*





*PULSATING!!*


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL!!!! It just keeps getting better!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

BLUE......errrrrrrrrrrrr MANGO, you're my boy!!!


----------



## SummerG (Apr 29, 2007)

google image search for "mango moustache"... this was my favorite


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 29, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Damn you, Wagimawr!
> 
> I _KNOW_ I should recognize the one after Jim Croce, but it just isn't coming to me...HELP!



The guy after Jim Croce is Jeff "Skunk" Baxter. He played with Steely Dan & the Doobie Brothers.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 3, 2007)




----------



## FatAndProud (May 3, 2007)

Omfg. He's so hot. jeeeeeeeez. Total D.I.L.F.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2007)

He has come for your SOUL!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

Moustachio Central:
http://www.shawnimals.com/moustachio/


----------



## FreeThinker (May 3, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> He has come for your SOUL!!!



The reflection on the plastic beard makes it look like he's drooling down his chin. :smitten:


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> The reflection on the plastic beard makes it look like he's drooling down his chin. :smitten:



He is hungry for SOULS!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 3, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> The reflection on the plastic beard makes it look like he's drooling down his chin. :smitten:





Jack Skellington said:


> He is hungry for SOULS!!!!



There is a Burger King statue at the BK close to where we live. The shine on the beard is just grease vapor build-up from frying french fries...

fa_man_stan


----------



## QtPatooti (May 3, 2007)

Doc Holliday!



Annnnnd....

Wyatt Earp!


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 3, 2007)

Hi diddley ho, let's keep this going. I think this is Ned trying to give himself a mustache ride


----------



## babyjeep21 (May 3, 2007)

There is a Mango with a mustache in there somewhere.... I promise. 

View attachment Squash2.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 3, 2007)

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: 

View attachment mangovancleef.jpg


View attachment angeleyes1.jpg


----------



## mango (Sep 21, 2007)

*Never a dude like this one!
He's got a plan to stick it to The Man!



*


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 21, 2007)

MANGO! hubba hubba!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm supa fly - Supa dupa fly!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, all done, back to mustachi




s


----------



## mango (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2007)

*How could I forget....







[Giorgio Moroder]


*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, maybe it's just because I've been drinking late on halloween, but how has this not been up here yet? (unless I missed it!)

YOU NO CAN HAVE THE MANGO!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 1, 2007)

lulz i used to watch this show


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting article about mo-growing contests from Oz taking off in mo-phobic US: 

*Growing Facial Hair for Charity*

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Serif]*Will U.S. Finance Pros Sport 'Mos' This November?*[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times,serif]*[FONT=times new roman,times,serif]By SARAH E. NEEDLEMAN
October 31, 2007[/FONT]
*[/FONT]
By the end of next month, Kia Oboudiyat, an analyst at Macquarie Securities (USA) Inc., expects to be sporting a curvy handlebar mustache -- a facial-hair style more typical of bankers from the Wild West than Wall Street.

Mr. Oboudiyat, 25, is competing in Movember, a charity contest taking place in the U.S. for the first time this fall. Participants grow their upper lip hair for one month in exchange for donations from family and friends to the Prostate Cancer Foundation. Launched in Australia four years ago, Movember (www.movember.com1) has so far raised more than $8 million toward fighting the disease, which affects one in six men in the U.S. Its name combines the word "mo" -- Australian slang for mustache -- with November, the month that the contest is held.

Convincing more business professionals like Mr. Oboudiyat to grow mustaches -- even for a cause -- may be tough in the U.S., where mustaches aren't currently in vogue and facial hair runs afoul of corporate grooming norms. None of the chief executive officers at the top 10 Fortune 500 companies have mustaches, for example, and for young professionals seeking to follow in their footsteps, growing one may seem like a step in the wrong direction.

"You don't see lot of men with mustaches working in corporate America," says Aaron Perlut, co-founder of the American Mustache Institute (www.americanmustacheinstitute.org2), which formed in 2006 in St. Louis and has 10 members. Its mission is to fight bias against men with furry upper lips, he says. "You're definitely out on a limb when you grow a mustache, especially a flamboyant one, and if you do, you always run the risk that people will think you're going too far."

While few companies have official policies banning facial hair, wearing a mustache or beard is still taboo at many firms.

Employees in customer-facing roles at *Pitney Bowes* Inc., a maker of mail processing equipment and supplies, are encouraged -- but not required -- to mirror the look of their clients, says Eileen Springer, vice president of human resources at the Stamford, Conn.-based company. This means that if executives at a customer firm are clean shaven, the Pitney Bowes employees should be clean-shaven or have a neatly groomed mustache or beard, she explains.

"We really rely on our employees to use their best judgment as to what's going to be most effective for them," says Ms. Springer.

Christopher Doyle, an audit assistant at Deloitte & Touche LLP, already knows the consequence of too much facial hair. He says he recently received a gentle reminder from a partner at the firm to shave more frequently. The 26-year-old, who joined the Big Four accounting firm in June, hadn't shaved in two days. He says he had accumulated only a small amount of scruff and normally shaves every three days because he's slow to grow facial hair. A spokeswoman for Deloitte says there is no official company policy regarding facial hair.

That's not the case though for the New York Yankees. Players are prohibited from donning facial hair below the upper lip, says Jason Zillo, a spokesman for the team. This means mustaches are allowed, though they must be neatly groomed, he adds.

Because mustaches are out of fashion in the workplace and elsewhere, many young men today see them as an expression of defiance in the same way that tattoos and piercings held for Generation X, says celebrity stylist and actor Phillip Blotch. "It's become an urban bad boy thing. Young hip guys have them," he says.

For Movember participants who aren't necessarily young or hip, explaining the motivation behind growing a mustache to friends, family and co-workers is exactly what they want -- the facial hair conversation is how they hope to spread awareness about prostate cancer, says Adam Garone, one of the charity's three co-founders. "The mustache is a vehicle to get [men] talking," he explains. "What we say is you're essentially donating your face for a month. You become a walking billboard because you walk into a meeting and you're forced to explain yourself."

Mr. Garone chose a mustache-growing contest because "fun-runs, auctions, wristband campaigns -- they've been done to death."

"The people who participate [in Movember] have never really been active in these things," says Mr. Garone. "Nothing has resonated with them." By contrast, he says, "Movember is sort of retro." (See a guide to mustache styles3.)

An added benefit is the minimal effort needed. Mr. Oboudiyat says he actually saves time in the morning by not having to shave for the contest.
In mid-November 2005, one Mo Bro, as participants are called, divulged the reason for his scruffy upper lip to recruiters at the start of an interview for a senior-level human-resources job at a large pharmaceutical company in Melbourne, Australia.

"They told me that it came down to two candidates who were equally qualified," says Tim Goldenberg, but that he was hired because he took a risk with his appearance and demonstrated commitment to a good cause. The 36-year-old says he later convinced 15 of the firm's executives to participate in Movember the following year and they plan to do so again this year.

Salvatore Augeri, a 40-year-old manager at investment bank Collins Stewart LLC in New York, plans to participate in Movember by growing a Fu Manchu-style mustache. He anticipates generating a lot of attention from his colleagues and friends and family members. "If I were to come to work in a normal mustache, people would still look at me sideways," says Mr. Augeri. "In my industry, I don't think I know anybody who has a mustache."

Oddly enough, finance professionals are credited with generating the most charitable dollars for Movember in past years -- about 25%, says Mr. Garone. "Those guys are exceptionally competitive," he says.

Mr. Garone says past participants from outside the U.S. have included finance professionals at the Australian arms of large global companies including Citigroup, Goldman Sachs, Deloitte and PricewaterhouseCoopers.
Last November, about a dozen employees at Macquarie's office in midtown Manhattan took part in Movember virtually by submitting photos of their mustaches via email. Along with a team of mustache growers from the London office of the Sydney, Australia-based financial-services firm, the two groups, dubbed Mo-Quarie, collectively raised around $5,000. Their employer matched that amount in support.

"It was OK to look like clowns for a month," says Mr. Oboudiyat.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 3, 2007)

*le sigh* :wubu:

This is becoming more of my "Moustache Appreciation Thread"....sorry Mango <3


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

Well speaking of moustaches....
Who wants a moustache ride?!
(different scene, but this one is just as hilarious)


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 4, 2007)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> hahahahahahaha



Haha, this must have been pre-Suge Knight...


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Well speaking of moustaches....
> Who wants a moustache ride?!
> (different scene, but this one is just as hilarious)



do NOT make me pistol whip you.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 4, 2007)

Mango!

View attachment B0000A1VFE.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


View attachment KashiBlackBeanMango.jpg


View attachment pd_mango_lip_butter_rpk.jpe


View attachment SnappleMangoMadness.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 4, 2007)

more moustaches...

View attachment 46546987922.jpg


View attachment gallagher-maddest.jpe


View attachment Vincent_Price.jpg


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> do NOT make me pistol whip you.



Put that damn gun away!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 13, 2007)

I wanna be Mango when I grow up


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 24, 2008)

.



Mango's got it GOIN' ON!​


.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Frenchified...or pythonized. Whichever.


----------



## mango (Mar 8, 2008)

*'Mango Bango Slurpee Flavour'

- spotted by Alayne at a 7-11 in Pasadena.

*


----------



## SummerG (Mar 9, 2008)

mango said:


> *'Mango Bango Slurpee Flavour'
> 
> - spotted by Alayne at a 7-11 in Pasadena.
> 
> *



I have partaken in the mango slurpee... it was delish!


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 9, 2008)

Now I know how Mango gets to all those BBW events! LOL! 

View attachment mangoairline.jpg


----------



## mango (Mar 9, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Now I know how Mango gets to all those BBW events! LOL!



*Good find Mishe!!

*


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 10, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Now I know how Mango gets to all those BBW events! LOL!





mango said:


> *Good find Mishe!!
> 
> *



Thanks, Mango... umm.. looks like I might not be able to get to anywhere this year - think you might be able to swing by and pick me up? LOL!!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 10, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Nobody rocks the 70's porn 'stache like Mango. NOBODY.



As an aficianada of vintage erotica...I can verify that the porn moustache dates back much earlier than the '70's:


----------



## mango (Mar 10, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> As an aficianada of vintage erotica...I can verify that the porn moustache dates back much earlier than the '70's:



*I believe you.


And here is a prime example of the aforementioned 70's mo'.... in action!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hdht199urvg


*


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 12, 2008)

No joke, found in my freezer (of all places?! ) this afternoon. I guess one of my roommate's has a thing for ya!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know if this is here or not (I'm too lazy to look), but now THAT's a moustache...get on that jay.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 25, 2008)

Sadly, this is the closest pic I could find of me with my handlebar mustache. It wasn't greased up, but I did often, and could easily fit a nickel in each curly-cue.


----------

